# cuda or ride 135



## duckyaker90 (Dec 15, 2011)

Im in the market for a new kayak. I have a castaway  116 that I use for small water. Im looking for a yak for big water now. I will be fishing Clarks hill in it, my pelican just isn't the best for big water.


----------



## puddlehunter (Dec 16, 2011)

Cuda is a sweet yak


----------



## deerhunter09 (Dec 16, 2011)

I have a Ride, and it has the most uncomfortable seat known to man. I also have a Coosa, which has a comfortable seat. I believe the Cuda has the same seat, so I would go with the Cuda.
  They both have some good features, but comfort is pretty important if you fish for any length of time.


----------



## Deleted member 35556 (Dec 16, 2011)

Cuda.  That said, your rigging will have to be somewhat creative if you're looking to add rod holders and a sonar unit.


----------



## 56willysnut (Dec 16, 2011)

*ride*

WS has redesigned the ride for 2012, check one out in person before making your purchase. sliding comfortable seat


http://palmettokayakfishing.blogspot.com/2011/08/2012-wilderness-systems-ride-135-review.html


----------



## FERAL ONE (Dec 16, 2011)

yep the ride has a new seat this year and it looks pretty sweet ! i paddled a cuda for the first time yesterday and plan on posing a review soon.  a cuda will be my next boat, nuff said !


----------



## duckyaker90 (Dec 16, 2011)

Just curious how to mount things on cuda.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Dec 16, 2011)

there is a flat panel right between your knees that comes off that has a ton of places to mount stuff to on it. it has bow, stern and center access so you can get to just about any place on the inside of the boat.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Dec 16, 2011)

one shot from yesterday, cheesy i know


----------



## Deleted member 35556 (Dec 16, 2011)

duckyaker90 said:


> Just curious how to mount things on cuda.



My needs are probably different than most in that I need a fishfinder that's close to me for operation purposes.  This is absolutely neccessary on big impoundments when chasing spots or stripers.  Next, I needed two rod holders for downlining since the ones in behind suffice for trolling if neccessary.  Here's what I came up with so far:

http://i.imgur.com/Mh0AR.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/QLiZN.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/RFQwS.jpg

Ultimately, I'll use the center hatch to mount the sonar unit.  That makes everything removable and flush for when I go pond hopping and only need a couple rods to stand and fish with.


----------



## sborsh99 (Dec 16, 2011)

2012 Ride 135's have a very comfortable redesigned seat. Also, I would consider how much gear would you be taking? Cuda has a 400# capacity and the Ride has a 550# capacity. Your weight shouldn't exceed half the total weight capacity of the kayak.


----------



## ZachYak (Dec 16, 2011)

Head to The Outside World and try them both 

ETA: You won't go wrong with either, it will be something minute in one that will make it stand out over the other.


----------



## duckyaker90 (Dec 16, 2011)

Yea only im 5'10  160lbs


----------



## puddlehunter (Dec 16, 2011)

Your good weight wise...try em out in real water if you can..bring fishing gear and arrange it..move around stand up..etc..no better way to demo a boat than in realistic conditions


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 17, 2011)

I've only been in a Ride 135 once, but the scuppers were underwater.  I had water sloshing all around inside, and I only weigh 240.  This was a test ride with no other gear aboard.  The Coosa supported my weight much better.


----------



## duckyaker90 (Dec 17, 2011)

Was it the 2012 ride or older version.


----------



## rockdawg (Dec 17, 2011)

I have a 2012 Ride 135. The new seat design is great. I'm pushing 300 and have no problems with water coming in the boat. I have stayed in the seat for 6 hours before without no problems being comfortable. Check out the 2012's.


----------



## 56willysnut (Dec 20, 2011)

*new ride*

Here is a few pics from our October 2011 trip and the new ride 135. Lots of room for rod holders, with the moveable seat you can distribute the weight forward or back to paddle level when carrying a lot of gear or put a tackle box right behind the seat and not in the tankwell area. You also sit a bit lower than the coosa very important in rough water and you can't get much bigger water than the coast! Thanks rockdawg


----------



## willyredeemed (Dec 20, 2011)

my vote would go to the cuda!


----------



## gtfisherman (Dec 21, 2011)

the ride 135 is much more stable. And if you don't like it will have a better resale value. Which as much as I have swapped boats is important to me. 

The plastic is also a lot tougher IMO. 

If you don't like it sell it.


----------



## gtfisherman (Dec 21, 2011)

I've been down a lot of rivers. In a number of kayaks. I won't own a jackson. just sayin.


----------



## Tacoma (Dec 21, 2011)

Hello... 

Did you say above a Jackson has a three-year hull warranty?  ( I wonder why?)

Wilderness has a lifetime hull warranty.


----------



## gtfisherman (Dec 21, 2011)

Tacoma said:


> Hello...
> 
> Did you say above a Jackson has a three-year hull warranty?  ( I wonder why?)
> 
> Wilderness has a lifetime hull warranty.



IMO (and this is nothing against Jackson) but you'd have to wonder about a brand new company offering a lifetime warranty... How would you know? WS takes care of their boats. Have for a long time.

I've seen a lot of companies off the blocks offer a lifetime warranty. Now... Whose lifetime? Theirs is only a minute or two...


----------



## Randy (Dec 21, 2011)

duckyaker90 said:


> Yea only im 5'10  160lbs



You should look at the Ocean Kayak Trident 13.  At 160lbs you do not need these bigger boats.  A lot of better rigging options especially when you talk about sonar.  Oh and we offer lifetime warranty.


----------



## Randy (Dec 21, 2011)

Tacoma said:


> I've tried hard for weeks now to sell an Ocean Kayak CHEAP...
> 
> I'd go with the Wilderness Ride 135.


Which Ocean Kayak?


----------



## Tacoma (Dec 21, 2011)

OK Big Game


----------



## 56willysnut (Dec 21, 2011)

Somebody post a pic of the two seat positions for the jackson, never seen the low position.

I agree Randy @ 160 there is no need to buy the big boy boats


----------



## Randy (Dec 21, 2011)

Tacoma said:


> OK Big Game



Well there you go.  Not a high sale kayak.  It is a big mans yak.  And when I say big I mean for the biggest.  It is not a fast yak nor does it have a lot of features of some of the newer yaks.  You have a niche yak which means it is harder to sale.  Add to the fact that we dropped it to our  "Classic" line which is a lower price range and yep, you have a yak with a small market on the used market.  Not sure what you are asking as far as "cheap" goes.  A new one can be had for less than $800 in some places now.

That being said I have a couple in my fleet.  A very good kayak for standing and fishing.  Lots of guys who fish near shore also love them for their stability in big waves.  You just have to find the right person who wants it.

Also keep in mind the time of year you are trying to sale it.  Winter is not the best time to sale any used boat.


----------



## Tacoma (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm not a BIG MAN, but I do have a very stable kayak.


----------



## puddlehunter (Dec 21, 2011)

To each their own...good thing they have many kayak brands out there and different styles to choose from!

I paddled a liquid logic Gus in the whitewater, used a wildy tarpon for several years to fish out of and now use the JK boats.  

There is nothing wrong with the layouts of the ride series..I just really like the seats and layout on the JK boats more.

I also happen to like (at least when bouncing off of rocks in the coosa) the fact that the company build what are arguably some of the finest whitewater boats in the industry.  

My opinion..not scientifically proven..

Duckyaker90...get the boat that fits you best,and that you feel the most comfortable in...

Either boat is well built for its intended use.


----------



## Randy (Dec 21, 2011)

Tacoma said:


> I'm not a BIG MAN, but I do have a very stable kayak.



Yes you do.  Probably the most stable boat on the market.


----------



## duckyaker90 (Dec 21, 2011)

Wow guys thanks for all the advice. Went to escape outdoors in Evans the other day and they sale wilderness systems kayaks. I really liked the ride. But from what ive read should I get the  115 or the  135. The bigger has more room to me. I have a 11ft castaway it just doesn't offer the the room I desire for big water. Plus if you have ever fished Clarks hill you need to be a large object in the water them folks crazy lol. I really do appreciate everyone's advice.


----------



## puddlehunter (Dec 21, 2011)

IMO..if you are fishing primarily bigger water you will probably more pleased with the longer boat..u can always use the castaway in the river,etc..

Make sure to post up a few pics when you pull the trigger on one!


----------



## Tacoma (Dec 21, 2011)

I'd get the Ride 135 for big water, and then a Ride 115 for rivers.  

Great choice...


----------



## FERAL ONE (Dec 22, 2011)

Tacoma said:


> I'd get the Ride 135 for big water, and then a Ride 115 for rivers.
> 
> Great choice...



yep, big water, longer boats ! it will really help on longer paddles.  my son ethan is demo'ing a ride 115 today . we are gonna pick it up when i go get my cuda i will post pics as soon as i can.


----------



## gtfisherman (Dec 22, 2011)

You won't regret getting the 135. You will feel like you missed something getting the 115.


----------

